# Yet Another Tail-stock Tap And Die Holder...



## GreatOldOne (Mar 9, 2016)

My take on the venerable tail-stock tap and die holder for my Sieg SC4. 

MT2 with a 20mm guide rod, the sliding body takes 25mm round dies and interchangeable tap chucks I bought as a set that had some crappy ratchets on the end (which got cut off, and then the business end got pressed into som 25mm collars I had turned). 

Dies go in one end, taps the other. Dimples in the chuck collars stop the chucks from turning.













Image



__ GreatOldOne
__ Mar 9, 2016


















Image



__ GreatOldOne
__ Mar 9, 2016


















Image



__ GreatOldOne
__ Mar 9, 2016


















Image



__ GreatOldOne
__ Mar 9, 2016






Does the job it was made for, so that's a bonus.


----------



## dlane (Mar 9, 2016)

Does the job it was made for, so that's a bonus. 
Nice set up


----------



## TommyD (Mar 9, 2016)

Nice work


----------



## GreatOldOne (Mar 8, 2018)

I scored a small albrecht drill chuck of eBay, and it came on an int40 arbour. I turned that down and bored the centre out so it was a good sliding fit on the guide rod, and voila - a sensitive drilling attachment for the lathe.


----------



## 9t8z28 (Mar 12, 2018)

I know its an old thread but nice mod to an SC4 lathe which I have as well.  I don't see many posts about these machines


----------

